
Use Machine Learning to Increase Sales from Your Predictable Customers - bionsuba
https://jackstouffer.com/blog/target-predictable-customers.html
======
ChristianGeek
The use of "Machine Learning" here is either naive or clickbait.

~~~
bionsuba
Can you elaborate? I used a feature of a machine learning library to make a
prediction. By my understanding that's correct usage.

~~~
ChristianGeek
This does a much better job of explaining than I could:

[https://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2015/07/difference-
mach...](https://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2015/07/difference-machine-
learning-statistical-modeling/)

TL;DR: Just because you used a servo from a robot kit doesn't mean you built a
robot (not meant in a harsh way, just using an analogy).

